# COD UO PnkBstrA.exe failed to Initialize Error



## Steelerdude69 (Dec 11, 2007)

:4-dontkno I am running XP Pro and I connect to a Call Of Duty UO server through Gamespy.. I get this message after a minute of being connected.. PB is on and my McaFee anti virus software is set to grant full access for it as well.. What the heck, why am I still getting this msg... This just started, nothing was added to my machine.. Help!?!? Thanks! :upset:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Have a look at your processes if see if it's actually running


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I got this error while playing Americas Army.. which also uses PunkBuster.
First step would be to exit the game, check processes and see if it is running... as this process runs even when you exit the game until you manually stop it.. if this process is missing then start it up yourself by finding the punkbuster folder in your COD4 directory and manually start it. Then try to play again. If this does not work, then run a punkbuster update (should be in the same file) and try to play.

If none of the above works, let me know... I've never played CoD4 so not sure how the directory looks, but if its punkbuster it should be the same or similiar.

Hope this helps,
WaXeD.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The culprit is PnkBstrA.exe the latest "Global" update has corrupted this file on some systems.
Go here http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php and follow the instructions.


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

@Aus_Karlos you can get this error even without pnkbstra.exe being corrupt. i have gotten it for americas army without it being corrupt.


----------

